# 3 morphs and a time machine :)



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

I have no excuse, it's a tuesday nighshift and the bordom set in an hour or so ago. So in between people ringing or emailing me and making me do stuff D) I pondered on what I would do if I got given any 3 royal morphs and a time machine!!

As you do.. 

I decided to go with a spider, pastel and pinstripe - all being relatively inexpensive morphs. I started with the spider x pastel combos..

*Spider x Pastel *
25% Bumblebee
25% Spider
25% Pastel
25% Normal

Nice and easy so far. Right, how about I take the bumblebee from the above combo and wizz forwards in my time machine..

*Bumblebee x Pastel *
25% Pastel
25% Bumblebee
12.5% Normals
12.5% Spiders
12.5% Super Pastels
12.5% Killer Bees

I was having fun by this point and the nightshift was happily passing by. And then things started to get fuzzy. Punnett squares started to be scribbled on post-its and I found myself slipping into a sea of confusion:

*Bumblebee x spider*
25% Bumblebee
25% Spider
25% Pastel
25% Normal

??????? Is this even right..? I think I've got the possible offspring, but no idea on the percentages.

And then, for some ungodly reason, I added the pinstripe into the mix..!

*Pinstripe x Spider*
25% Spinner
25% Spider
25% Pinstripe
25% Normal

*Pinstripe x Pastel*
25% Lemon Blast
25% Pastel
25% Pinstripe
25% Normal

*Pinstripe x Super Pastel*
??% Super Blast
??% Lemon Blast
??% Super Pastel
??% Pastel
??% Pinstripe
??% Normal

??

*Pinstripe x Bumblebee*
??% Spinner Blast
??% Lemon Blast
??% Spinner
??% Pastel
??% Pinstripe
??% Spider
??% Normal 

????

*Pinstripe x Killer Bee*
Arrrrghhhh!??!?

So please, before I get the sack for achieving absolutely nothing at all tonight, please help! 

Have I got the offspring right for the above combos? Would anyone please be good enough to add the missing percentages above (and indeed correct the wrong ones)? And what the hell does pinstripe x killer produce??! :blush:

Huge thanks in advance for any responses.

Looking forwards to your replys, meanwhile I'm off to build a timemachine! (Update spreadsheets)


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

rantasam said:


> I have no excuse, it's a tuesday nighshift and the bordom set in an hour or so ago. So in between people ringing or emailing me and making me do stuff D) I pondered on what I would do if I got given any 3 royal morphs and a time machine!!
> 
> As you do..
> 
> ...


Think the above ammendments are correct.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for taking the time to fill in my blanks - both in my post and mentally! 

Very much appreciated!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

no worries : victory:


----------

